# Exhaust for a Fiat Ducato 2.8 W reg.



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Coming home today the last box of the exhaust system fell off, or precisely the skin fell off and left the muffler intact.

It probably means that the whole system has decayed and needs replacing. 

Is this likely to be expensive? Anyone out there know how much it might cost inc. fitting vat etc?

Allan


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*exhaust*

Hi Alan, I've seen a few post's on this site about trying to get the right system for motorhomes, I dont know how long you plan to keep yours but it might be worth concidering a custom made stainless system
chris


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Would be worth checking out if it's a standard system first. 

There is at least one site on the net that has diagrams of exhausts or you may have a local exhaust centre or motor factor that could help.

All the exhaust suppliers (Walker, Bosal etc) produce catalogues with diagrams for every piece they produce so you should be able to check it out somewhere.

My exhaust is a standard Boxer system. The front pipe cost me £10, I cant remember the price of the silencer section but probably around £50. It was simple enough to DIY. The back section merely clamps together with three bolts and hangs from a rubber bungee. Simples.

JohnW


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Easy to fit! buy one off Ebay.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Fiat Ducato Exhaust*

Thank you all for the advice.

The first one says stainless. Well this depends on how long we intend to keep the van, and on that we are unsure as we would like to upgrade if we can afford it.  I do remember a long time ago I had a car and I paid the extra for a stainless exhaust and in just under a year a brick wall :roll: ran out in front of me and wrote the car off. Insurance companies are keen on finding ways to lessen their payout and do not like paying out extra money for "specials". If you have just had new tyres, an exhaust and a full service you get no extra compensation.

The DIY route looked good but when I looked at the available systems it was terribly confusing. Do I have a Ducato 1 or 2 or even the 3? Am I a td or tdi or jtd or just a standard d, or maybe something else? How would I get underneath? What happens if the bolts onto the manifold won't budge or if they snap off, they have been there a long time.

Many thanks to Colas at Ringmer in East Sussex. I 'phoned them on Monday and they will do the job tomorrow.

And now for the bad news

£ 46.00 labour (1 hour)
£ 125.00 exhaust 
£ 29.92 tax
£ 200.92 

Allan


----------



## clarkandrew45 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wizzo said:


> All the exhaust suppliers (Walker, Bosal etc) produce catalogues with diagrams for every piece they produce so you should be able to check it out somewhere.
> JohnW


Hi there, i am also looking for a diagrams of walker exhaust. Do you know where to DL it? or any site that has this kind of diagrams?


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*exhaust*

Try RSJ motorfactors in Wolverhampton Just replaced mine for £60 two box, ex of cat,postage to France more than the box but was the cheapest i could get, did need to put a coat of paint on before fitting


----------

